# China Stinking & Sinking faster than greece



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Chinese chaos worse than Greece | News.com.au

China just needs to eat 5 or 6 countries to keep their big commie stinker from its expected eventuality. 
Another reason to get rid of the un. Commies and muslims robbing the world for their beastly and retarded shipwrecks.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if the negative impact on the Russian economy has affected China's exports to them? I don't know what the China/Russia trade situation is or was, but with them being so close and China producing so much product I would think the Russians were buying a lot of it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think China and Russia had an oil deal. They were also fighting over territory in I past I believe.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

China's stock market got so "hot" with unrealistic stock valuing that normal folks were taking out loans to buy stocks. Their market has really climbed in recent years to very high P/E ratios. Many of the investors were leveraged (lots of borrowing to buy more stocks) so when things began to look soft people panicked and sold. It's a bit like how we were in 1929 with cab drivers and general laborers buying stocks on pure speculation instead of basing a stock's value on the company's realistic value. 

I doubt China's market correction will lead to a huge national depression but this correction in the market will slow things down for a bit for them.

It will in a small way hurt us since we have so many US based multinational companies. Combined with Greece defaulting on EU loans and the fact that some middle east countries upping their oil production further hurting US based oil producers things may get a bit tighter here in the US and possibly hurting US interest rates.

It will definitely hurt our debt between raising interest rates a tad over here and the fed will me more reluctant to reduce QE3 further adding to our national debt.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Folks. This is a prelude to war.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

alterego said:


> Folks. This is a prelude to war.


No, but it is going to push us a bit closer to economic default and ruin.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We could stand a good war about now but I don't think this is going to happen. Wars are never good for the economy because the goods produced don't last but a good war would start the manufacturing in the US back up. That might have good long term effects.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Watch and see. The one child policy has created excess males as female babies are killed or given up for adoption. Chinese culture counts on a son to care for parents in old age. Large excess male population ( think People's Liberation Army ) traditionally leads to wars of conquest for women and expanded empire. Oddapple is on to something. Poor economics good drive the call to war.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> China's stock market got so "hot" with unrealistic stock valuing that normal folks were taking out loans to buy stocks. Their market has really climbed in recent years to very high P/E ratios. Many of the investors were leveraged (lots of borrowing to buy more stocks) so when things began to look soft people panicked and sold. It's a bit like how we were in 1929 with cab drivers and general laborers buying stocks on pure speculation instead of basing a stock's value on the company's realistic value.


Substitute the words "United States" for the word "China". Eerie, isn't it?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Rape, Pillage and plunder! Ah, the vices of war. I gotta ask though where is the profit motive?
We are China's biggest retail customer. They hold a good portion of our debt. They know we would interfere (at least the appearance of interference) if they tried to expand through war (unless it was with ISIS). 
I don't see war on the horizon yet, but it is always a possibility.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Rape, Pillage and plunder! Ah, the vices of war. I gotta ask though where is the profit motive?
> We are China's biggest retail customer. They hold a good portion of our debt. They know we would interfere (at least the appearance of interference) if they tried to expand through war (unless it was with ISIS).
> I don't see war on the horizon yet, but it is always a possibility.


I would worry if I were Russia, all those horny Chinese watching ads for Russian women's dating sites on pirated western late night TV.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

China is in so deep shit that it is impossible that they will get out of the current situation ok. They have destroyed so much in their own country regarding soil, air and water for short term profits that they now are heavely dependent on imports from large chunks of the world, and the worlds ability to feed the world is shrinking, to little water in to many places. 

But China as a nation has lasted for over 5 000 years and has no tradition of attacking other countries, have rarley happend at all during those 5 000 years of existans as a nation. they might begin now to get rid of people, but they are more likely to solve it within their own country with civil war, clensings, mass executions, starvings and such. Those periods in china is kind of frekvent.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I watched a show on tv last night... their basic point was... everybody is watching Greece/Europe while China is getting ready to burn


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

100 years ago they slice china up like the pie, the way they want to do the US and western continent now.
110 years later, they want the long tongs to put the pie in a toxic waste barrel like a saggy pamper.
That's why to not allow the disenfranchisement and business destruction of America.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope China implodes.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

There is no such thing as a good war!
China imploding?
Hell, the whole world is imploding.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

*China Stinking & Sinking faster than greece*

Here comes the planned reset.

Hope we make it to the next election.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hmmmmm

China stocks hammered as market crash continues - Jul. 7, 2015
China stocks plunged again on Wednesday, even as regulators worked to contain a crisis that has wiped trillions of dollars off the country's stock markets.

New York Stock Exchange suspends trading - Jul. 8, 2015
No one could buy or sell stocks. In a brief announcement, the exchange said it was experiencing a technical issue. The suspension took place at 11:32 a.m.
The NYSE had stopped trading earlier Wednesday morning due to another technology glitch. The exchange says there is more information to come. U.S. markets were already down Wednesday. The Dow was down 175 points (about 1%) around the time of the halt.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

NYSE just wanted to stop a bleed before it happened. I call bullshit on technology issues.



Auntie said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> China stocks hammered as market crash continues - Jul. 7, 2015
> China stocks plunged again on Wednesday, even as regulators worked to contain a crisis that has wiped trillions of dollars off the country's stock markets.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those tech glitches sure seem to be convenient.

The world sure seems to be writhing, right now.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Auntie said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> China stocks hammered as market crash continues - Jul. 7, 2015
> China stocks plunged again on Wednesday, even as regulators worked to contain a crisis that has wiped trillions of dollars off the country's stock markets.
> ...


There's little question the NYSE shut itself down to prevent a tumble. Between the Greece/EU situation, China's crash, the news that Microsoft is laying off 6% of its workforce, and the announcement that the army will be scaled back by 40,000 units, etc., the NYSE likely detected metrics that indicated a slide was imminent and decided to shut down.

It will be interesting to see what happens when the market re-opens. I hope the situation was stabilized.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"What sort of jiggery pokery is this?!?" - Basil Rathbone, "Comedy of terrors"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> China is in so deep shit that it is impossible that they will get out of the current situation ok. They have destroyed so much in their own country regarding soil, air and water for short term profits that they now are heavely dependent on imports from large chunks of the world, and the worlds ability to feed the world is shrinking, to little water in to many places.
> 
> But China as a nation has lasted for over 5 000 years and has no tradition of attacking other countries, have rarley happend at all during those 5 000 years of existans as a nation. they might begin now to get rid of people, but they are more likely to solve it within their own country with civil war, clensings, mass executions, starvings and such. Those periods in china is kind of frekvent.


Not a big fan of history are you? 
Kubli Khan, Ghengis Khan, the Conquering Dynasties, etc.

However your points on their most likely courses of correction are probably correct. I'd be not even slightly surprised if a "disaster" wiped 1/4 of their population. All poor people, maybe a mayor (do they have those? Equivalent?) or three, but no major business owners, politicians, or military leaders. Those guys will be "away on business" when it happens.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Not a big fan of history are you?
> Kubli Khan, Ghengis Khan, the Conquering Dynasties, etc.
> 
> However your points on their most likely courses of correction are probably correct. I'd be not even slightly surprised if a "disaster" wiped 1/4 of their population. All poor people, maybe a mayor (do they have those? Equivalent?) or three, but no major business owners, politicians, or military leaders. Those guys will be "away on business" when it happens.


Genghis and Kublai Khan were Mongols. Its true that Kublai defeated the Song Dynasty and conquered China (establishing the Yuan Dynasty), but, the Chinese would take great offense at your calling either of these men "Chinese".

Your points regarding China's Dynastic Period are valid. Each dynasty conquered competing dynastic regimes, but, their aggression was fairly well limited to the geographical area we now call China. The Chinese have never had the types of colonial ambitions that the western powers have had.

In recent history, China has been fairly docile with respect to her neighbors.


----------

